# Does anyone rp with ferals?



## LuriDoodles (Jun 14, 2017)

N/A


----------



## Fenrir_Shadowfang (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm not sure what you mean with the word "muses" in this context, but I may be interested if I had more details


----------



## Fenrir_Shadowfang (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm definitely interested. My email is listed on FA. I'm open to nearly anything as well, a preference being NSFW, but I often write a lot of details with it so it develops into a lot more than just that. There's a journal on my FA profile that contains a link to a form you could fill out so I have all the details I need.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jun 17, 2017)

Most of my oc's are feral but I rp about vore.


----------



## NightFlame12 (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm Interested my discord is NightFlame12 #1768


----------



## Arbiterofonyx (Jul 7, 2017)

LuriDoodles said:


> I'm not new to the rp scene, but I was curious if anyone rp'd feral muses here?
> Can be casual, nsfw, etc. i'll message you via my discord with more information
> about my male feral if you're interested



Hello! Message me @ El Diablo #3092 or my kik Tsukuyomi96! I'm more than interested to RP with your male feral for vore RPs!


----------



## Amidatii (Jul 12, 2017)

Id play, PM me for my Discord


----------

